
Italy would regulate Selfies - Ideabile
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=it&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.corriere.it%2Feconomia%2Fcards%2Fddl-concorrenza-via-libera-camera-tutte-misure-dall-rc-auto-selfie-vip%2Fvia-libera-camera-misure_principale.shtml
======
gen92
Italy isn't going to regulate all selfies.. Web influencers are going to have
to admit openly if they are sponsoring some product. Also, the law isn't all
about selfies.

------
qubex
As an Italian, I am constantly amazed by how my country's legislative
initiatives are constantly misreported and misrepresented on HN.

